# article on DNA testing and anonymity (Pro telling views)



## solomum (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello,

wanted to post this on the thread about genetic genealogy and dna testing but it's been locked by an administrator. Not sure why. feel slightly furtive, as if I"m not allowed to post this article...? It's from (unlikely!) the Daily Mail and is again about how DNA tests are undermining anonymity. I post it not to start an argument but to further the discussion. Hope that's OK?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-3648672/DNA-tests-expose-parents-staying-mum-donor-babies-Doctors-say-rise-relative-finder-kits-lift-lid-children-conceived.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

The last thread was closed, as Lilly posted, because it was felt that it wasn't in keeping with the neutrality of the general donor board. Tbh I have just read the article which seems to be a rehash, by the Daily Mail, of your original post. I'm therefore unsure if it warrants reposting as I'm not sure the discussion can be furthered, and indeed it will be locked again if it goes the same way as the last. We will consider it and possibly move it to the Telling thread as it could easily be perceived as gratuitous distressing of Not Telling ladies if left here. 

Bundles


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks Bundles 

Solomum I'm sorry to see this article being reposted once again, whilst we do not aim to shield certain views from anyone we do make it clear that the regular donor conception boards are kept neutral to both sides and that articles or views posted that may be viewed as inflammatory or distressing to either 'non tellers' or 'tellers' may be moved or removed 

I have edited your title for clarity and as Bundles says it may be moved to the telling thread, please consider other posters on these boards before posting 

Lilly


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

I haven't read the article but the title was enough to put me off.

Never mind the recent string of cases of children being killed by their so called biological parents .There seems to be one of these dreadful stories in the news every day at the moment.

Its those of us who desperately want a child to love and nurture, so much so that we put ourselves through hell to get there, that need '_exposing_' and for the _'lid to be lifted' _ as if we are committing a crime 

ridiculous. but then what do you expect from the daily mail. 
Daily Fail I meant


----------

